# Report: Knicks trying to make deal for Rondo



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Last week, trade rumors surrounding Knicks guard Iman Shumpert began to stir with the prominent deal being floated about was a Shumpert-for-Kenneth Faried swap with Denver. According to our own David Aldridge, that deal is unlikely to happen, but that hasn’t stopped the Knicks from keeping Shumpert in the trade rumor talks. *ESPNNewYork.com’s Ian Bagley reports that the Knicks are interested in trying to send Shumpert and forward Amar’e Stoudemire to Boston in an effort to land injured All-Star point guard Rajon Rondo. The chances of that deal coming to pass aren’t likely, though:*
> 
> UPDATE — Celtics boss Danny Ainge tells the Boston Herald‘s Steve Bulpett there’s ‘nothing to’ the Rondo rumors:
> 
> ...


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2013/11/18/morning-shootaround-nov-16/#knicks


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Faried could have instantly helped the Knicks. And the question is would Ainge settle just for expiring contract and an average wingman?

The Knicks are desperate and the Celtics aren't. Either give up more picks or more talent or No Deal.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I posted this in the Celtics board as well, but I imagine the deal the Knicks are offering is an unloading of Boston's long-term deals (Wallace and Lee) along with two first-rounders (the Knicks 2018 and one I assume they're looking to get for Shumpert). It's not a great return for Boston, but it would improve their already well-stocked cabinet of trade assets for summer 2015. Ultimately, I probably say no.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I would think that New York will need, eventually, to agree to cut themselves off from the draft, much like the Nets did, to pique Boston's interest. If they got to the point where Boston gets to swap low firsts in 2015 and 2017 with the Knicks, while getting 2018 outright, they'll probably think long and hard about it. Until then this is a non-starter.


----------

